# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Sint Annaziekenhuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Sint Annaziekenhuis
Bogardeind 2
Geldrop 

Bezoek de website van Sint Annaziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Sint Annaziekenhuis.*

----------


## deniske009

mijn ervaring met het sint Annaziekenhuis is erg goed, toen ik 13 was had ik door een ongeluk met voetbal mijn pees gescheurt. ik kon meteen terecht in het sint Annaziekenhuis voor foto's te laten maken en na 2 weken kon ik al geopereerd worden dit hebben ze netjes gedaan ook de nazorg is erg goed geweest ik heb helemaal niet terug hoeven te komen vanwege complicatie's alleen maar voor de standaard controle's

----------

